# Quantum Front Bumper



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

So I recently aquired an '87 Quantum Station Wagon and I was looking for a little help on how to remove the front bumper. It was in a minor front fender bender before I got it and the bumper is simply crooked so I want to straighten it out. I know there are snap together slide on clips on the side, but something else seems to be holding it in place and I am not seeing any other screws or bolts. I am weary to just start yanking on it, but is that all it needs, to just pull it foward more forcefully? Help?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

There are many plastic push through tabs. They are not replaceable. I would leave the whole assembly in the sun to warm the tabs up, use hot water to help soften and lube the tabs as you pull the cover off the bar.


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Is it possible to remove the bumper cover and bar together in one peice inorder to work on seperating the bar and cover after it is off the car? If so what and where are the mounting points to do that?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Bumper mounting brackets are behind the rad slam panel on the inside of each frame horn. There are 2 bolts per side. look under the headlights


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Much appreciated sir! Will do so first thing in the morning. Thank you.


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Got the bumper off, apart, reshaped, and reinstalled... thank you very much sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheWolfsburg)*

Did you take it off as a whole unit or did you take the plastic cover off?


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VW Nevada)*

I removed it with the rebar and plastic cover all as one piece and then used a heat gun to lightly soften the tabs on the back side to seperate the two. Once I finished reshaping the bumper with a heat gun, I snapped the cover back on the rebar and warmed the tabs and expanded them for extra holding power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.... worked awesome!
As a matter of fact, give me a few days and i will get some before and after pics up










_Modified by TheWolfsburg at 10:51 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheWolfsburg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

